# Netzwerk einrichten (95 -> XP)



## gremmlin (12. August 2003)

Muss gerade ein Netzwerk einrichten zwischen einem Win95er PC und einem XP PC.

Hab mir also eine Netzwerkkarte gekauft, ein Crossover - Kabel ... und nun versucht das Netzwerk einzurichten.

Ich habe die Pings vergeben und alles konfiguriert.

Mein Problem ist jetzt, dass ich immer eine Fehlermeldung am XP-PC bekomme, wenn ich die LAN-Verbindung aktivieren will, dass das Netzwerkkabel nicht angeschlossen ist.

Am XP-PC kanns nicht liegen, da ich mit dem immer über diese Karte im I-Net war.
Die andere Karte im 95er ist ganz neu und zeigt im Gerätemanager auch keinerlei Probleme an.
Das Kabel ist auch neu gekauft, also eigentlich höchst unwahrscheinlich, dass es defekt ist.

Hat viel. jemand Ideen woran das liegen könnte?

greets, grem


----------



## Sinac (12. August 2003)

Wie um alles in der Welt kann man einen Ping vergeben???
Gabs da nicht imma Probleme mit XP und allem was unter 98SE war?


----------



## Scorp (13. August 2003)

Was für ne Netzwerkkarte steckt denn in dem XP?
Hau mal die Treiber auf dem XP rechner komplett raus und installier sie neu...

@sinac: Ich glaube er meint er hat IPs vergeben


----------



## Eyewitness (13. August 2003)

Ich weiß, Du hast zwar ein Crossover gekauft, aber isses auch wirklich eins oder hat der Verkäufer einfach nur in die Box gegriffen?  Kann ja sein.

Ansonsten mal versucht, nen Switch dazwischen zu hauen?


----------



## Sinac (13. August 2003)

Yoah, hab mir das auch schon so halb gedacht!
Obs Crossover ist kanste ja an den Adern sehen!


----------



## gremmlin (13. August 2003)

Wenn es kein crossover ist, dann hat sich irgendein taiwanisches kind beim einpack geirrt.

Nein, mal im ernst.
Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es das richtige Kabel ist. Könnte nur sein, dass es kaputt ist.

Habe jetzt mal ne andere netzwerkkarte in den 95er reingegeben, funktioniert trotzdem nicht (fehlermeldung: ein kabel nicht angeschlossen)

Der xp pc is ein notebook...

eventl. installier ich die treiber aufm xp neu...mal sehen ob no was geht.

p.s.. ja hab ips gemeint


----------



## Eyewitness (13. August 2003)

Also wegen Crossover. Nimm Dir mal die beiden Enden der Kabel vor die Augen und schau nach, ob alle Leitungen in der gleichen Anordnung sind, oder ob ein paar vertauscht ist. Wenn letzteres der Fall ist, dann hast Du ein Crossover, ansonsten brauchst Du ein neues Kabel.


----------



## gremmlin (13. August 2003)

na, das passt schon.
hab das richtige Kabel.

Dürfte aber trotzdem defekt sein, das Kabel, da ich gerade probiert habe das notebook an meinen xp-rechner anzuschließen und da sagt er wiederum, dass ein Kabel nicht angesteckt ist....


----------



## Eyewitness (13. August 2003)

Kabeldefekte sind zwar eigentlich eher selten, aber auszuschließen ist es natürlich nicht. Trotzdem probier mal den Kabeltausch aus. Damit kannst Du zumindest sehen, ob es das Kabel oder der Netzwerkadapter ist. Bei letzterem kann man Dir dann nur Glück wünschen, daß es der Treiber ist.

Viel Glück noch!


----------

